# Blitz Aluminium Cleaner



## afromaiko (25/8/08)

I've picked up a bottle of this Blitz stuff, it's almost 50% phosphoric acid. Reckons it can be used to clean aluminium and stainless. Although there's a disclaimer on the label that it will give your aluminium a matt finish and you need to then polish it to a shine yourself. Doesn't say what happens when you use it on stainless though. 

I was thinking of using it on my stainless Robinox pot to clean up inside and maybe also outside to give the base and sides a bit of a shine where the flames have been licking around. Has anyone used this stuff before and what in what dilution ratio? Does it work well?


----------



## warra48 (25/8/08)

Personally I think it would be OK on the outside of your kettle, but I wouldn't use it on the inside, as it claims to remove oxidation.
I believe you need the passive surface oxidation for corrosion resistance of aluminium. This stuff will remove that, so you need to start the passive oxidation process over again each time you use the stuff.


----------



## afromaiko (25/8/08)

Just tried it out on the outside of an old stainless pot. It up really shiny on the outside, very spiffy. Removed all the scorching on the base and flame licks up the side too.

Not sure I'd be trusting any of my aluminium gear to it though.


----------



## pokolbinguy (25/8/08)

Where did you get it afro? and how much was it??? Thinking I might be able to use it on my kegs.. but then again i can't be bothered putting the elbow grease in


----------



## afromaiko (25/8/08)

pokolbinguy said:


> Where did you get it afro? and how much was it??? Thinking I might be able to use it on my kegs.. but then again i can't be bothered putting the elbow grease in



It was handed down from father to son.. :lol: 

My old man bought it the other week to clean something up and gave me the leftovers. I'll see if I can find out, most likely came from a marine shop I think.

Don't worry about any elbow grease... just spray it on, leave it 15 mins and then hose it off. I tried it undiluted on a small spot and it worked ok but then used it neat on the rest of the pot and it came up awesome.


----------



## Barley Belly (26/8/08)

Should be able to buy it from most major Auto Spares & Accessory shops or Truck Spares shops.

We used to sell lots to truckies to use on their alloy bullbars and rims.

But if you are after something better, try a product called Purple. It is the s*%t and is used by car detailers and Harley owners.

I suggest you use a paste cleaner like Autosol used in conjunction with a fine steel wool to get rid of any oxidation/stains first, then use one of the above and you'll have any stainless/aluminium lookin like a mirror in no time. (Warning- Be extremely careful with any chrome)


----------



## afromaiko (26/8/08)

finners said:


> But if you are after something better, try a product called Purple. It is the s*%t and is used by car detailers and Harley owners.
> 
> I suggest you use a paste cleaner like Autosol used in conjunction with a fine steel wool to get rid of any oxidation/stains, then use one of the above and you'll have any stainless/aluminium lookin like a mirror in no time. (Warning- Miss the first paste step if you wanna do chrome)



This looks like it's the stuff you mentioned.

http://www.californiacustom.com/purple_metal_polish.html


----------



## Barley Belly (26/8/08)

That's the gear

Bit expensive to buy in Australia around $25, but it's well worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crozdog (26/8/08)

Blitz is available in Bunnings about $10-12 for a bottle.

A mate of mine swears by it for cleaning up carbies - reckons it's heaps better than thinners or any of the carb cleaning products. soak for a bit, rinse in fresh water then hit with compressed air.


----------



## afromaiko (26/8/08)

crozdog said:


> Blitz is available in Bunnings about $10-12 for a bottle.
> 
> A mate of mine swears by it for cleaning up carbies - reckons it's heaps better than thinners or any of the carb cleaning products. soak for a bit, rinse in fresh water then hit with compressed air.



Anyone know where I can find a MSDS for Blitz online? I had a look around and all I could come up with was some floor cleaner or something with a similar name.


----------



## Barley Belly (26/8/08)

Couldn't find MSDS on their website as you have to Log In?

http://www.appliedaustralia.com/HTML/CPD/C...erProducts.html

Maybe try and email them [email protected]
or
[email protected]


----------



## etbandit (26/8/08)

afromaiko said:


> ..... it's almost 50% phosphoric acid. Reckons it can be used to clean aluminium and stainless. I was thinking of using it on my stainless Robinox pot to clean up inside and maybe also outside to give the base and sides a bit of a shine where the flames have been licking around. Has anyone used this stuff before and what in what dilution ratio? Does it work well?




Afro,

Phosphoric acid should do the trick. 

I've been using BAM multi surface cleaner ($5 at the supermarket) to clean the white scum on the inside of my Robinox pots, that no other cleaner I have used have been able to remove. BAM works a treat!!! My pot looks brand new after every brew now.

Make sure you get the Multi surface cleaner that contains FORMIC & SULPHAMIC ACID, and not the one that contains bleach.


----------



## Yorg (26/8/08)

Don't use steel wool or steel scrubbies, or you will promote rust on your stainless by leaving micro particles of metal that will promote a galvanic response.
Use the green kitchen pads.


----------

